# Living in Sports City



## damianmb (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello,

I'm curious as for how is living in Sports City. Many people told me that is not that far and the construction is good quality there. Also that value can go up as well.

So:

1) How long does it take in peak hours to reach Media City and also Healthcare City?
2) I know Marina and Downtown area for good places to buy but I have no idea about which buildings are considered good in Sports City. Any help?
3) Last time I went there I felt like in the middle of nowhere... I like places where I can go walking or relatively near to have a food court, place to have a coffee, mall, etc..
4) Other people also recommended me business bay, but I think the good buildings are same price as in Marina
5) I'm basically looking to justify the cheaper accommodation but having a "good life standard" instead of overpriced Marina. With the consequent raise in value in case of buying.

Thanks!


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

Sport City is gloomy, I lived there for a short period of time back in 2009, it could take 20-30 minutes to reach Media City.
Did you check Remraam instead? they don't have electricity issues at least.


----------



## swissknife (May 31, 2014)

can you please explain what you mean by electricity issues?


----------

